

Today's analog of Bell Labs and Xerox PARC labs? - renatyv

Can you name some?
======
david927
_Today's analog of Bell Labs and Xerox PARC labs?_

Remember that back in the time of PARC, to do that kind of research, you
needed a computer the size of a small house. With utility computing we've
dropped the cost to less than one server and based on usage.

Remember as well that PARC was essentially just a few people: Starkweather
(laser printer), Metcalfe (ethernet) and Kay (PC, GUI, Smalltalk, etc).

So doing the math, it seems that today's analog of PARC is a single woman in
Senegal or a couple of guys in Poland. It could be anywhere, and that's pretty
exciting!

------
david927
Very few. Here are a couple:

Microsoft Research (research.microsoft.com)

Viewpoints Research (vpri.org)

